# What to do with flaxseed?



## Argamemnon (Sep 14, 2008)

I've never even seen flaxseed..


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 14, 2008)

I use them ground up when I make bread.
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Flaxseeds have a nutty flavor and are excellent sprinkled on salads, cereals, and yogurt.[/FONT][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]They are a wonderful addition to baked goods, such as breads, muffins, waffles, hot cereals and pancakes. [/FONT][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Stir 1 TBLS of ground flaxseed into your favorite fruit, vegetable juice, or milk.[/FONT]


----------



## Argamemnon (Sep 14, 2008)

I would like to eat it regularly due to * ahem* constipation.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 14, 2008)

Argamemnon said:


> I would like to eat it regularly due to * ahem* constipation.


 
yes they are a good fiber source.


----------



## Argamemnon (Sep 14, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> yes they are a good fiber source.


yes, and i'm wondering how to include them in my diet.


----------



## granniero (Sep 14, 2008)

My mom swears by them for lowering of cholesterol, she sprinkles a spoon on her cereal every morning. I like them in home baked bread, nice nutty flavor. I have read it is best to use them ground, since you get more from them that way, unless there is a reason you want them to pass thru digestion intact. They are small, dark seeds, sort of oval like sesame seeds but little more pointy if you can picture that. You can purchase in health food stores and I think some grocery stores sell the ground ones labeled "flax seed meal".


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 14, 2008)

Here are some ideas, along with info about their nutritional value: 


Ground flaxseed: Better than whole? - MayoClinic.com
WHFoods: Flaxseeds


----------



## luvs (Sep 14, 2008)

cereal is great with flax.


----------



## Argamemnon (Sep 14, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Here are some ideas, along with info about their nutritional value:
> 
> 
> Ground flaxseed: Better than whole? - MayoClinic.com
> WHFoods: Flaxseeds


Thanks


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 14, 2008)

I put it in almost everything. 
Meatloaf
Oatmeal
Any baked goods, I replace about 1/4 to 1/2 cup flour w/ ground flax.
Sprinkle on salads
I even sneak it in the kids cookies I bake. 
hee hee. 
It's cheapest for me sold in the bulk foods section as whole seeds.... then I grind them a bit at a time in a coffee grinder.... I keep the whole seeds in the freezer.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 15, 2008)

i add some ground flaxseed to rye and whole wheat bread mixes that i buy for my bread machine, and also toss in a 1/2 cup or so of whole flaxseed into the machine for added crunch.

i also like to mix whole seeds with sesame seeds to encrust fish before searing. it works really well on tuna steaks.


----------



## dave the baker (Sep 15, 2008)

I get ground flaxseed at Costco and use it in breakfast smoothies.


----------



## luvs (Sep 15, 2008)

sounds neat bucky. may hafta try fish with flax.


----------



## gadzooks (Sep 15, 2008)

I buy flax seed and grind it into meal in a blade-type coffee grinder as needed, never ahead. Then I put it in darn near everything. Smoothies, baked stuff, cereals, yogurt, salads, meatballs, sausage...tastes good, very good for you. Probably better for you uncooked. And thanks for the links, GG.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 16, 2008)

I am going to try and find some here in DM.  I need all the help I can get with fiber


----------



## dave the baker (Sep 16, 2008)

Dave:  Is there a Costco there?   YES, there is!  I just looked it up.  7205 Mills Civic Pkwy in West DM.  They have a big jar of ground flax seed for about nine bucks and it's most excellent.  Not a member?  It's worth it (and I don't get paid for saying that).


----------

